# Help needed with losing weight



## Bubbalaroo (May 2, 2009)

Hi all, I'm hoping somebody will be able to offer me some advice.

I'm a 30-year old female looking to lose around another 2 stone. Diet currently averages out at approx 1,200 calories a day with about an hours excercise per day. Following quite severe injuries in January from a car crash, I'm still fairly limited in the amount of exercise I can do so don't want to push myself too much and undo my recovery so far.

Anyway, my question is this... Can you recommend a fat burner that actually works? I've spent all day looking for one but am still not really any the wiser. I've previously used Provizan-15 (appetite suppressant) with great results but am struggling to find anywhere to get this from now. I'm willing to put effort in and will do anything but I just want to speed the process up as much as I can.

Thanks for taking the time to read


----------



## Jamie1984.LDN (Apr 25, 2009)

Bubbalaroo said:


> Hi all, I'm hoping somebody will be able to offer me some advice.
> 
> I'm a 30-year old female looking to lose around another 2 stone. Diet currently averages out at approx 1,200 calories a day with about an hours excercise per day. Following quite severe injuries in January from a car crash, I'm still fairly limited in the amount of exercise I can do so don't want to push myself too much and undo my recovery so far.
> 
> ...


http://www.durescouk.com/weight-loss.htm

try here also

j


----------



## Bubbalaroo (May 2, 2009)

Thanks Jamie, I couldn't reply to your other message as I'm new. I looked at that duresco but I'm guessing you may need to provide a prescription as when you add it to the basket it says that you need to call up. I found the other guy you mentioned so will keep an eye on his listings.

Well done on the three and half stone, that's great. How long did that take you?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i would look at other things before looking at fatburners...what does your diet actually looks like, do you do any cardio?


----------



## Bubbalaroo (May 2, 2009)

Diet on a typical day is: -

Breakfast:

Granola Bar (or similar) or Banana

Lunch:

Salad or a meal replacement drink

Dinner:

Chicken or fish with salad or vegetables (fish being prawns, crab, tuna etc)

Snacks:

Fruit or low cal/low fat snack

Total calories is generally below 1200 per day. No alcohol so there's no hidden calories there. I drink a minimum of 3 litres of water per day.

Re cardio, as I mentioned I had an accident in January that pretty much left me unable to move much until Mid March. I've recently been increasing the amount of excercise so it now consists of walking for approx an hour a day with the dog. Plus I do the aerobic exercise on the wii fit for about an hour a day. I know the wii probably isn't ideal but I feel more comfortable doing that than going to a gym at the moment.

I'm just really struggling with this at the moment, yesterday for example, I was as good as gold calorie wise, spent all day decorating, walked for about 45 minutes and this morning put on 2lb! How the hell does that work?!


----------



## boyley1984 (Mar 28, 2009)

I'm just really struggling with this at the moment, yesterday for example, I was as good as gold calorie wise, spent all day decorating, walked for about 45 minutes and this morning put on 2lb! How the hell does that work?!

just stick to your diet and cardio, you wont see major weight loss in a week, just give it time. when you wake up on a morning go for a walk with the dog with out and food, then eat when you come back, and again later on

also dont weight yourself every morning, try 1s a week before any food,


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

You need to up your meal amounts to 5 or 6 to keep the metabolism going.

Protein is too low as are efa's(especially omega 3's) and greens.

Fruit is not a good choice for snacking when dieting

What does your MRP consist of?

When do you train?

Bearing in mind you havn't mentioned your stats,so macro's accordingly,i'd consider something along the lines of

1 - Porridge/weetabix/shredded wheat with protein shake

2 - chicken or fish with greens

3 - Blended protein with tspn natty PB

4 - chicken or fish with greens

5 - cottage cheese with salad

6 - blended protein with tspn PB

Try and have an omega3/fish oil cap with each meal and drink plenty of water.

As well as the cardio,injuries allowing(seek pro advice) start weight lifting,it will aid your weight loss dramatically.


----------



## Bubbalaroo (May 2, 2009)

Thanks for your help guys.

I've been reading quite a lot on the forum and have found it all really interesting. I was thinking (from what I've read) that 5/6 meals would be worth trying and that my protein intake was probably a bit low.

Just a couple of questions if you don't mind: -

1) Do I have the cereal with milk or pour the protein mix on it? (Sorry, that sounds really stupid!)

2) Natty PB? Is that just normal peanut butter? Do you mix it in with the protein drink?

I had physio last Friday and he said that I should still be taking it fairly easy and not pushing myself too much so I don't think the weightlifting is an option at the moment but maybe in a couple of weeks. At the moment, I just exercise when I get a chance - is there a specific time that it would be most effective?

The rest all sounds fairly simple and I'll certainly give it a go. Thanks ever so much again for your help


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i think you should listen to your physio and take it easy, i would make sure you have protein with each meal a good breakfast is oats with protein mixed in......i have this when i diet for shows you could even add some chopped grapes or apples.

i would snack on nuts almonds are good so are walnuts.....

natty PB is peanut butter with nothing else but peanuts in the ingredients but i feel at your level normal peanut butter from tesco's will be fine this is what i use off season just makes sure it is not the cheaper stuff as some of these contain sugar....

also you can snack on raw veg......

keep the carbs to the earlier part of the day and replace them later with good fats and salad.....


----------



## Bubbalaroo (May 2, 2009)

Ok, thanks for that, will get this stuff in tomorrow and see how it goes.


----------

